
Social Distancing Is Over - Reedx
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/social-distancing-is-over/2020/06/05/73403a10-a750-11ea-b619-3f9133bbb482_story.html
======
SomeoneFromCA
Yawn. Yes they do spread virus, as they did on March 8's in Madrid, and on the
soccer play in Italy. And hey, yeah on the market in Wuhan.

